
Show HN: Zip – Make “staying informed” effortless, reliable, and fun - tjs8rj
http://www.zipnews.io
======
tjs8rj
I made Zip to take the amorphous and cloudy concept of "staying informed"
(especially during these last few months of rapid, world-changing
developments) and turning it into an effortless, clearly defined action:
getting exactly what's important from the news cycles and trending stories on
any subject you could want or imagine - no more, no less.

That means the user gets a simple interface, simple customizations, and the
convenience of automatic, curated summaries sent straight to their phone. All
while Zip does the heavy lifting behind the scenes of discovering, organizing,
and then delivering a concise update each day.

